# Army.ca Patches



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

Okay, I have informed Mike that it may be a cool idea for him to make some Army.ca patches that you could sew on a pack, jacket, etc. So, if he was to have them offered, would you buy one? Also, do you think that this is a good idea? I, for one, would have one of each. I like the idea  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

May I add that they won't help you feel better if the site goes down


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> May I add that they won't help you feel better if the site goes down


 :'(

One of each?  Do you already have proposed designs?  Besides the obvious!  :  Yes, I would definitely buy (at least) one.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Apr 2007)

But where does it go on your DEU?


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :'(
> 
> One of each?  Do you already have proposed designs?  Besides the obvious!  :  Yes, I would definitely buy (at least) one.


Forget the "one of each". e-mommy don't like that idea   As for the design, you will have to ask Mike, for I have no say in that, just that I perposed the idea of an Army.ca patch


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Apr 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> But where does it go on your DEU?



2 cm below the Brigade patch...


----------



## gaspasser (4 Apr 2007)

Mike, I'm all for it.  Great idea and maybe some of the profit will go towards "patches" for the server.
Did someone strip this thread?  I was on earlier and there were lots of posts...missing in cyberspace again??!!

Vern and other mods, please stop confusing the truckers by locking threads and moving them...it takes us too long to catch up... ;D      ???


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Mike, I'm all for it.  Great idea and maybe some of the profit will go towards "patches" for the server.
> Did someone strip this thread?  I was on earlier and there were lots of posts...missing in cyberspace again??!!


Here mon amie http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59548.15.html (subscribers only   )


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2007)

What about something like this? *

* My participation doesn't mean we'll actually be getting patches.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Here mon amie http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59548.15.html (subscribers only   )



Only because Michael b (not Mike B) is such a post hog, would you be confused....... ;D


op:


----------



## dapaterson (4 Apr 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Quote from: dapaterson on Today at 16:26:26
> 
> 
> > But where does it go on your DEU?
> ...



That suggests Army.ca is subordinate to the brigade... but that's perhaps a topic for another thread...


----------



## gaspasser (4 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Here mon amie http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59548.15.html (subscribers only   )


Seen!. Stop confusing the trucker... 


			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What about something like this? *
> 
> * My participation doesn't mean we'll actually be getting patches.


Nice! and the logo would look really cool on my campfire blanket and backpack.  Too bad I can't show it "overseas"   :'(


Happy now...


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

I like the look of it Mike.

Naw George, I try to help  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Apr 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> 2 cm below the Brigade patch...
> 
> 
> That suggests Army.ca is subordinate to the brigade... but that's perhaps a topic for another thread...



Fine... Below the Canada badge on the left side... happy?


----------



## Trinity (4 Apr 2007)

In either Cadpat   and it would look pretty decent.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What about something like this? *
> 
> * My participation doesn't mean we'll actually be getting patches.



How about just a cloth copy of our already recognizable round Army.ca sticker. Same size, colours, etc.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2007)

The sticker has the *ahem* official Army logo on it, and I've agreed that once they (finally) run out, I won't generate any new ones. (The official logo falls under crown copyright, which is why I no longer sell the stickers.)


----------



## Trinity (4 Apr 2007)

Sounds like an Army.ca Logo competition to me


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2007)

Actually the stickers (and the Crown Copyright Affair) is why Army.ca finally got it's own logo... so it ended up being a good thing for us in the end.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

Mike, I have decided that I like the one you posted more then mine. So, let's run with it  ;D Do you have an idea of where you may be able to get them produced?


----------



## Burrows (5 Apr 2007)

Mike, I like the idea of the leaf and sword army.ca logo in a circular patch.

Patches always look better without text IMHO as well.


----------



## orange.paint (7 Apr 2007)

Maybe you can sew it on your uniform like this guy.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59655/post-553594.html#msg553594

Everyone likes to look important.Nothing says competent like badges.... :


----------



## Burrows (7 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Maybe you can sew it on your uniform like this guy.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59655/post-553594.html#msg553594
> 
> Everyone likes to look important.Nothing says competent like badges.... :


Because, heavens forbid some people are interested in something you think is stupid and don't provide a rational justification.  A patch is no different than a hat, a t-shirt, or anything else with the logo.  If you don't like it then you aren't under any obligation to purchase it, just like anything else.

Its one thing to make a statement, another to mock others. Watch your steps.

Army.ca staff


----------



## orange.paint (7 Apr 2007)

It was a kick at asshat with his red wings.Not you guys.


----------



## Burrows (7 Apr 2007)

Understood.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> It was a kick at asshat with his red wings.Not you guys.



No misunderstanding on my part. Keep it to the thread running on that topic. How presumptuous you all all with your "red" wing loser comments. It is not becoming and it's time to get over it.


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2007)

Yes, 5 for the Scout campfire blankets.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Apr 2007)

If you need a manufacturer/supplier, I have a contact.

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (9 Apr 2007)

Here's what I had in mind....







No new artwork required. Just go to the supplier of the ball hats and have them sew it, with a border, on the same weight cotton. 

It would have saved me hacking up the subscriber hat, in my ongoing bike-vest decorating efforts  

_Failed edit attempt: I tried shrinking the pic at the host site, but for some reason the massive original pic gets loaded here. Sorry._


----------



## gaspasser (9 Apr 2007)

"...I'd buy that for a dollar"!!!



or two?
Make it happen, Mike.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Apr 2007)

Me too. I like it  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (9 Apr 2007)

"...I'd buy that for a dollar"


or two...
Can you make it happen, Mike?


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Apr 2007)

Getting anywhere with it Mike?


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Apr 2007)

I suspect Mike's free time lately has been pretty much absorbed fighting the gremlins in the site.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Apr 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I suspect Mike's free time lately has been pretty much absorbed fighting the gremlins in the site.


Oh yeah, the e-monsters have been wrecking havoc for a while.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Apr 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately I haven't gotten the ball rolling on this one just yet. Hpoefully in the next couple of weeks, I still have a few more things (such as the hardware upgrade) to focus on first.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

Oy, thanks for the update Mike.


----------



## q_1966 (23 Apr 2007)

what about a Round Olive Drab Patch of the Army.ca Sword, thats about the same size and style of the ones they put on the flight suits of the Tac Heli Squadrons

Id reserve a space on my back pack for that.

*Can only draw verbal image, not very good with photoshop etc*


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Apr 2007)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> what about a Round Olive Drab Patch of the Army.ca Sword, thats about the same size and style of the ones they put on the flight suits of the Tac Heli Squadrons
> 
> Id reserve a space on my back pack for that.
> 
> *Can only draw verbal image, not very good with photoshop etc*


That is what I was thinking, but I left my idea in the back of my head unless asked of a idea by Mike


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

That's actually a good one. I like that idea!


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> That's actually a good one. I like that idea!


+1  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Well, I guess the will have to be Milnet.ca now


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Heheh, that was a big part of the "real" delay. Two reasons, really... I wasn't sure which logo to go with and I knew I wouldn't have that info until the site changes had been made public. Plus, ordering the coins and swag has sort of drained the coffers for now. 

So what do people prefer?

1. Army.ca, full logo, full colour.
2. Army.ca, full logo, desert colours.
3. Army.ca leaf/sword only, full colour.
4. Milnet.ca logo, full colour.

Maybe we need a new poll.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Okay, someone change the poll. I like #4


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heheh, that was a big part of the "real" delay. Two reasons, really... I wasn't sure which logo to go with and I knew I wouldn't have that info until the site changes had been made public. Plus, ordering the coins and swag has sort of drained the coffers for now.
> 
> So what do people prefer?
> 
> ...




I prefer #3 

Since im getting a army.ca logo tattooed on me  


I could live also with #4 but I do prefer much more the army.ca logo


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Now that's dedication


----------



## neko (28 Apr 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I prefer #3
> 
> Since im getting a army.ca logo tattooed on me
> 
> ...


Ditto.

Well minus the tatto that is.


----------



## medaid (28 Apr 2007)

What's the full Logo Mike?


I think you should offer all of them. I mean, I personally would pick up both the desert and an OD one if you would make it, and not to mention the full colour one  I think options and choices are GOOOD


----------



## kratz (28 Apr 2007)

I appreciate the costs involved with the swag. The problem I see with promotional advertising is that anyone who is not connected with the military environment would not connect with milnet.ca vice army.ca or the others (ie: navy.ca , air-force.ca). I know the extra costs would be higher, but the recognition would weigh off in higher traffic and maybe membership or merchandise sales.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

It would only make sense to go with one patch... in part because the costs of multiple patches would be prohibitive, and in part because I don't think the 
"military web site patch" market can bear too many competing variants.


----------



## GUNS (28 Apr 2007)

I would be interested in something that shows the three branchs of the CF underlined by Milnet.ca


----------



## GUNS (28 Apr 2007)

Mike, here is a suggestion for a patch.

Take the Army.ca logo and split it down the middle.

Take the Navy.ca logo and move the maple leaf to the other side of the anchor. split the anchor down the middle and mate the half of the anchor with the maple leaf to the Army.ca logo.

Take the Air-Force.ca logo, remove the maple leaf and center the bird over the combined Army.ca and Navy.ca logos.

Place Milnet.ca on the bottom, in a half circle.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Apr 2007)

That sounds good!


----------



## mysteriousmind (29 Apr 2007)

good idea, 

but...I still prefer the army.ca logo with no text.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Apr 2007)

I'm willing to go with the Milnet.ca logo, or what GUNS described.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Apr 2007)

Poll is changed


----------



## q_1966 (1 May 2007)

is it possible to add army.ca half globe/sword in OD to the vote?

*Edit* meant to say add the army.ca half leaf/sword in OD to the vote


----------



## Mike Baker (1 May 2007)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> is it possible to add army.ca half globe/sword in OD to the vote?


If Mike thinks it is a good idea.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2007)

No problem, I've added it, and I also allowed voting for multiple choices.


----------



## p_imbeault (3 May 2007)

Looking forward to the patches


----------



## gaspasser (7 May 2007)

OD or in colour, either will look great on a personal knapsack or campfire blanket.    
ME want one.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 May 2007)

After some consideration, I prefere the new Milnet.ca logo. Just look at it here


----------



## Loachman (15 May 2007)

I'm not sure which one to vote for.

The round patch suggestion appeals to me, and as such it MAY appear on my flying suit or the back of my electric hat on occasion. I'd like to see it with the Army.ca insignia with "ARMY.CA" curved to fit the shape of the patch below the insignia. Olive green would be my preference for colour, but anything subdued (either version of CADPAT) would do.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2007)

Mike is there any progress yet, or are you waiting until the server is up and running to begin on the idea?


----------



## Loachman (1 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What about something like this? *
> 
> * My participation doesn't mean we'll actually be getting patches.



I'd buy this rectangular one as well. If you moved the embroidery up a bit, we could have our user names embroidered beneath it.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> we could have our user names embroidered beneath it.


I think that would be too much of a cost for that. Good idea though


----------



## Burrows (2 Jun 2007)

I now offer an embroidering service.  Anyone who is willing to pay 20.00/patch may have something embroidered on their patch.  Current options are:

-The Kyle Burrows Fan Club


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jun 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I now offer an embroidering service.  Anyone who is willing to pay 20.00/patch may have something embroidered on their patch.  Current options are:
> 
> -The Kyle Burrows Fan Club



 :


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Jun 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I now offer an embroidering service.  Anyone who is willing to pay 20.00/patch may have something embroidered on their patch.  Current options are:
> 
> -The Kyle Burrows Fan Club


Ummm, no thanks.


----------



## gaspasser (8 Dec 2007)

Okay, so I've been an Emu for the past six months...did this subject go anywheres after it's last post??  Are there army.ca patches to worn with honour on backpacks and such?
Regards, 
BYTd


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Okay, so I've been an Emu for the past six months...did this subject go anywheres after it's last post??  Are there army.ca patches to worn with honour on backpacks and such?
> Regards,
> BYTd


No, well, not to my knowledge. As you may already know, Mr.Bobbitt is pretty sneaky  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2007)

Nothing sneaky going on yet... The next purchase will be more "regular" swag as we're getting low. We'll see about extras like patches once our inventory is back up and we've got a bit of cash in the bank.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Nothing sneaky going on yet... The next purchase will be more "regular" swag as we're getting low. We'll see about extras like patches once our inventory is back up and we've got a bit of cash in the bank.


Guess that means I'll have to buy more swag then, to put up the cash in the bank


----------

